# Litespeed Vortex



## RuiPP

Hi!

Can I ask you what do you think of a Litespeed Vortex? I have the chance to buy a 2003 Litespeed Vortex Dura-Ace: 
http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/...&Model=Vortex+Dura-Ace&Type=bike#.UPaNZSdLPM8

1.This is a 6Al/4V titanium frame. How does it compare to the modern titanium frames?

2. I was told the bike rode few times along these years and it really seems quite new. How many top years can I expect from a 10 years old titanium frame?

3. The bike comes with Dura-Ace (9 speed, I guess) and a nice Mavic Wheelset. What would be a reasonable price for this bike, in your opinion?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## RuiPP

Any opinion, please...?


----------



## bikerjulio

Ti is an excellent material for bike frames, and in theory should last indefinitely. Litespeed of that era and earlier were pretty good quality IMO. I have a '95 Merckx made by Litespeed and it looks perfect. The one you reference has a modern 1 1/8 fork which is a plus. The bike looks dated based on the old 9-speed group, and personally I'm not a fan of the ergonomics of that vintage of Shimano stuff. If it were mine I'd be eBaying the group and putting on something modern.

As for value, I usually look at eBay first. I'm seeing an older Ultimate bike that went for $1000 and I'm seeing a Tuscany, similar setup to the Vortex that's not getting any offers at $1600. Frame & fork alone should be worth $6-800. If the bike's in good shape I'd say $1200 max and $1000 would be a good deal. Just my opinion.

Examine the frame for any signs of cracking. especially check all around the BB area, and check the underside of the downtube.


----------



## RuiPP

Thanks for the reply. Quite helpful. 

Any other opinion?


----------



## pmf

I wouldn't compare a Tuscany to a Vortex. The Vortex was their high end frame. The frame was made completely of 6/4 titanium alloy. A lighter alloy that is harder to fabricate. The Tuscany was made of 3/2.5 alloy --- a couple rungs down the ladder. Not to say that it wasn't a nice bike as well, just not nearly as expensive as the Vortex. With Dura Ace 7700, $1000 would be a good deal. $1500 would be reasonable. Frankly, I like the 7700 stuff better than the 7900 stuff. I'd ride it until you wear it out.


----------

